# Dawson City Yukon



## Kate Westcoast (Mar 20, 2017)

Does anybody have any experience doing seasonal work and camping out there for the summer??


----------



## todd (Mar 20, 2017)

I've known a few friends work at lodges in that area, mostly housekeeping and minor maintenance. the housing really sucks if the resort doesn't subsidize.


----------



## todd (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## katiehabits (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm trying to figure this one out too right now. I'm planning on heading out from southern Ontario at the beginning of June. Everyone just tells me to "figure it out once I get there". Not very helpful, but more inline with how things were before everyone had the internet.


----------

